# Sensor de acercamiento



## edo386 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey, soy nuevo en el foro, siempre he querido hacer un ciruito que determine la proximidad de un objeto, he pensado hacerlo con infrarrojo, pero no tengo idea de que circuitos usar, vi uno, pero creo que es solo censor de movimiento... necesito indicar la proximidad, así sea solo con un sonido que cambie de frecuencia a medida que un objeto se acerca o se aleja... agradeceria toda información que puedan darme...


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Jun 19, 2006)

Hola edo386,

Te paso una liga de un proyecto de un sensor de proximidad por infrarrojos.   Creo que te puede servir.  

http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=2

Saludos,


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 19, 2006)

hay un kit especifico para sensor de aparcamiento por ultrasonidos, que suele ser lo normal.
Por infrarojos debes contar con la suciedad y los distintos colores de los coches, no se si sera factible, por ultrasonidos si, ya monte uno para un cliente.


El tema del sonido es utilizando un VCO o oscilador variable por tension, se puede utilizar un mc4046 o un montaje 555 modificando la tension en la patilla 5.


----------



## nestor m. aimaretti (Jun 19, 2006)

Coincido con tiopepe en que el sensor por ultrasonido puede ser mas fiable y exacto
 que el de infrarrojo. Tiopepe, se te egradecerá si nos tiras una página o algun
circuito que hayas probado.


----------



## Jonathan Espinoza (Jun 27, 2006)

en estos momentos me encuentro realizando un proyecto, entre la circuiteria a realizar tengo un diagrma  de  infrarojo de proximidad el caul utiliza un fototransistor y un fotodiodo logrando que el nivel de proximidad sea el requerido por el usuario, dependeria solamente de algunos factores que lo bueno y la eficiencia de un circuito esta en el nivle de loc componentes y estos salen  mas caros pero se  consigue realizar  el circuito sin que sea un dectector de movimiento.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 27, 2006)

Para espinosa.

Supongo que utilizas un emisor de infrarojos modulano y un receptor con un filtro pasabajos?

si quieres mejorar las caracteristicas y el tiempo no te apremia, puedes mejorar el circuito subtancialmente utilizando un rectificador sincrono.
Se trata de quitar el diodo que te rectifica la señal y utilizar un 4066 (interruptor electronico) y un operacional.
El interruptor hace de rectificador, quando la señal es positiva se conecta el opam como no inversor, quando la señal es negativa como inversor.
Los interruptores estan gobernados por el oscilador del emisor por eso se llama sincrono.

El resultado es que solo se rectifican las señales de la misma frecuencia y las interferentes se ven altamente amortiguadas sin tener que meterles grandes redes pasabajos.

http://72.41.86.92/dproj/syncdet/syncdet.html

http://tinaja.com/glib/hackar2.pdf
capitulo 27 tema lvdt y metaldetector.


----------

